
Zoom: Response to Video-On Concern - bradly
https://blog.zoom.us/wordpress/2019/07/08/response-to-video-on-concern/
======
bradly
> [UPDATED 8:20 am PT, Tuesday 7/9] We do not currently have an easy way to
> help a user delete both the Zoom client and also the Zoom local web server
> app on Mac that launches our client. The user needs to manually locate and
> delete those two apps for now. This was an honest oversight. As such, by
> this weekend we will introduce a new Uninstaller App for Mac to help the
> user easily delete both apps.

Someone wrote code to reinstall the app if was deleted, right? I'm having a
hard time understanding how that is a "honest mistake".

